# Separating a brisket



## pit 4 brains

There's been alot of questions about identifying the point and flat and separating the two so I figured I'd show my technique..

Here is a normal packer brisket. This weighs in at about 16 lbs.








Here I have outlined the "corn" with a piece of butcher twine.







This string shows where the point and the flat meet. The flat is atop right of the string.







Again on the other side. Notice the definate line of fat all the way around.







I like to remove the corn first.







Again, here's the separation line.







Cut along the fat from the top towards the bottom. If you start cutting red meat, just shift up or down to get back into the fat.







It gets easier as you go. Find where the fat meets the meat and your on your way!







Voila! A separated brisket!







I like to trim most of the fat from my point. It's purely optional, I just think the meat is marbled enough on it's own.


----------



## bayouchilehead

Awesome Tutorial. The use of the Butchers Twine was a huge plus. The first and last time I tried that before it was cooked.....Well lets just say I didn't want anyone to see how bad I did. I will refer to this when I split my next one. Thanks!!


----------



## pit 4 brains

This is a Wiki now.. I'm liking this new platform..


----------



## cruizer

Great simple way to put this forward. Excellant pics. Points!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Opps sorry can't figure out points.


----------



## pit 4 brains

> Opps sorry can't figure out points.


 No more points but you can add to a post's rating by clicking the "thumbs up" icon in the bottom-right corner of the post that you are viewing.


----------



## bobcats110

Was referred to this post by another user (ryan-something).  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  Awseomly done, easy to follow and very clear.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Glad it helped you out. Good luck with your brisky.


----------



## cripplecreek

Great illustrations!!  Can you tell me how to do the burnt ends I hear so much about?


----------



## geek with fire

very good illustrations.  I am curious though.  Why do you separate the 2?


----------



## eman

CC,

 burnt ends are very easy to make.

 After you have finished cooking your brisket you take the point and cube it into around 1' cubes. Place these cubes in a foil pan ,Hit them w/ some more rub and some sauce. Mix to coat all the meat . Return the pan to the smoker for another 2 - 3 hours.

 end result is burnt ends ,aka meat candy.


----------



## cripplecreek

Thanks eman,  So you're saying to separate the point from the flat AFTER reaching the 205' IT but before placing the flat in cooler to rest?


----------



## flash

Geek with Fire said:


> very good illustrations.  I am curious though.  Why do you separate the 2?


 For those of use with Smokers too small to handle a Full Packer, this is what you have to do.

 Very nicely done I might add.


----------



## wntrlnd

a most excellent tutorial!

big thumbs up!


----------



## smoke_chef

After seeing how it's suppose to be done... I'm embarrassed at how I did it. Oh well, thanks to your post. I can do better next time!


----------



## pit 4 brains

Thanx again.

Another nice thing is you can smoke the point to perfection, pull and wrap it without man handling the whole thing and cutting while hot. I'll cook a whole packer in my horizontal but I split for my drum.


----------



## westsidebbq

Fantastic post! Been cooking mine whole, but I was just thinking how much easier it would be to slice if I "turned" the point before cooking.


----------



## mballi3011

Very nicely done there Pete. I have been smoking by briskets whole but if I ever wanted to seperate one.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Thanx Mark. The funny thing is that this thread is fairly old but was dug up by someone doing a search. I've had this in the Wiki for some time..


----------



## btbbq

Hi there,
So if I separate BEFORE smoking, I can get more rub on the exterior. So which is better. Smoking whole or smoking in two pieces?
Thanks in advance
BT


----------



## bear55

I finished separating a 20 lb brisket yesterday and both pieces went into smoker 1/2 an hour ago.  I followed the pictures and while mine did not look exactly like the pictures I can not imagine not having the pictures.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## 1beezer

Great illustration. Gave you a thumbs up :)


----------



## kathrynn

This is a great tutorial!


----------



## humdinger

Awesome demonstration. Solves two mysteries for me (how to separate and how to make burnt ends) Points for sure! Thanks.


----------



## smokewood

Excellent post, well worth keeping.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I'm glad it's still helping after 6 1/2 years.. Thank You


----------



## smokin phil

.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Smokin Phil said:


> Ummm... Wiki? What? Where? I know what Wiki is, but not sure what it has to do with this site. But then I'm stupid, so......


Look at the Article tab at the top of the page. They were originally called "Wiki's" if I remember right. Basically really good informative posts.


----------



## murraysmokin

Nice thx


----------



## adam42

Thank you this will be very helpful. Brisket is my favorite and finding in the Northeast is almost impossible. I will definitely try this when I finish the smoker.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Adam42 said:


> Thank you this will be very helpful. Brisket is my favorite and finding in the Northeast is almost impossible. I will definitely try this when I finish the smoker.


Glad to see it's still helpful!


----------



## crazymoon

Adam42 said:


> Thank you this will be very helpful. Brisket is my favorite and finding in the Northeast is almost impossible. I will definitely try this when I finish the smoker.


A42, Not sure were in Maine you are but Super wally worlds carry briskets in the NE area.


----------



## ASCarter

I know the last post on this was over 5  years ago l,  I want to personally say thank you this thread as very helpful for me.


----------



## pushok2018

Great tutorial with nice illustration on separating a brisket! Big help for many. Like!


----------

